# [SOLVED] Intel Q6600 CPU Temperature



## Lazarusx (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi, i recently started checking up on the temperature of my Q6600 cpu, and iv noticed (using Coretemp 0.95) that its idle temperature is sitting around 53-58C, reach's upto 66C on load.

Yay for stock FHS. Although i didn't think it'd get that high on stock, none the less i plan to switch too the Thermaltake V1 heatsink

My question is, is there a reason it could be so high on just idle? I understand currently im running stock, but almost 60 is pretty nuts.

Im using an Antec 900 case, so the airflow there is pretty decent. I also havnt OC'ed it or anything yet.

Thanks.


----------



## bostoneo (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Intel Q6600 CPU Temperature*

Should be normal for Factory FHS. It would be much higher if it was not seated correctly. I've owned previous intel proc's that run that hot normally.


----------



## Lazarusx (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Intel Q6600 CPU Temperature*

Really? wow

Well i guess i'll leave it for a bit till i replace the stock HSF, thanks for the info.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Intel Q6600 CPU Temperature*

IMHO, that is too hot. Did you use Artic Silver for your thermal solution between your CPU and Heatsink?


----------



## Lazarusx (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Intel Q6600 CPU Temperature*

Nah i didnt.

Probably why its peaking almost 60 on Idle, which is pretty hot ;/


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Intel Q6600 CPU Temperature*



IAmNutsAboutPCs said:


> Hmmmm, well why don't you try thermal paste before making a thread like this? :grin:


I think it is safe to assume the thread starter was not aware that needed to be done.

My advice is that If you used the factory pad, then get a tube of Artic Silver and that should help. Be sure to clean off anything on there before you start.


----------



## Lazarusx (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Intel Q6600 CPU Temperature*

Yeah, i didnt think to apply the paste before making the thread.

And thanks for the help Tumbleweed.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Intel Q6600 CPU Temperature*

When you get that done (and don't let it go that way), let us know if it solved the issue. If a computer runs too hot, it can damage components.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Intel Q6600 CPU Temperature*

Mikey,

I don't know the purpose of either of your last two comments, but don't think this type dialog is either helpful or productive to the issue at hand and his overheating. Relax a bit, have a great day and let's see what the artic silver does for his rig.


----------



## Lazarusx (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Intel Q6600 CPU Temperature*

Well

I bought a new heatsink the 'Thermaltake V1' and also applied thermal paste, and the temprature has gone down alot!  idle's on 38-44 now.

Although for some reason at bootup i get a 'cpu fan fail or speed to low' yet i've set the fan to the highest speed ranges from 1300-2000RPM.

And it seems to be running just fine at 38-44, also get's to about 49-50 on Load


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Intel Q6600 CPU Temperature*

Those temps are great for you. Not sure why the fan is saying that. Does it appear to be running normal speeds? Is there a setting where you can change things for the fan around some more or even set it for a lower speed?


----------



## Lazarusx (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Intel Q6600 CPU Temperature*

Hrm not that i can see apart from the fan switch

I ran a check for current fan speed's using Speedfan program, but it only displayed 1/4 fan speeds as 2033, so i dont know which fan it's referring too.

I've also OC'ed it too 2.7ghz sits on 44-48C idle. So the fan message is confusing..


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Intel Q6600 CPU Temperature*

With those temps, you are fine. Might be a faulty sensor which are quite common. If the fan seems to be spinning at a normal speed, I would not worry about it with those temps.


----------



## Lazarusx (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Intel Q6600 CPU Temperature*

Yeah it seems to be running fine.

Thanks for the help again.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Intel Q6600 CPU Temperature*

You are most welcome. Enjoy your rig and let us know if we can help further.


----------



## iamgosu (Mar 9, 2008)

hey tumbleweed

i just installed a brand new computer for my friend. He's running the Q6600 at stock speeds with stock HSF and the Asus BIOS monitor shows CPU temp at 73 celsius. Should I be worried for him? We didn't apply any extra thermal paste as I saw there was already some on the bottom of the HSF.

Should he invest in a better HSF to prevent overheating?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You need to redo that thermal paste so you don't burn something up. That is simply too hot IMHO. While the aftermarket coolers do a nice job, he should be able to get that temp down if the thermal paste is applied correctly. He should have idle at mid to high 30c and under stress readings in the 50c (mid to high) range with the stock cooler. I would not run it over 63c if it were mine. That is the benchmark we use in my shop and never let one be shipped out if temps are over that.

Follow these instructions: Artic Silver Instructions


Remember, too much is the same as not enough and you do have to clean it off every time you take it apart. If you have further questions or we can help you, start a new thread and send me a link.


----------

